# New neighbors



## homefish (May 31, 2009)

Some new renters just moved in next door.

How long should I give them to settle before I introduce myself?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 1, 2009)

The sooner you introduce yourself and help someone out...the better.:trophy:


----------



## ct67_72 (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree. the sooner the better.


----------



## jimmy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would think they would be happy for someone to say hello and welcome. Just don't overdue it and hang around to long or to much.


----------



## dakuda (Jun 5, 2009)

Hopefully you have talked to them buy now.  A simple introduction can be pretty short.


----------



## midunno (Jun 25, 2009)

i always thought you were supposta help pack the old one..  an offer to help unpack the new one....  go on an say hi at least!


----------



## homefish (Jul 3, 2009)

I just had some new neighors move in on the OTHER side now.  The perils of being surrounded by renters.  Both groups seem pretty good this time around.


----------



## BantyMom (Aug 6, 2009)

I've always appreciated it when the people living there come by to say "hi" and offer to lend me a hand if I need it. It helps me feel safe.


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 20, 2009)

um... howabout... 

Bring em over a nice, warm apple pie... straight from the oven. Wear oven mitts. Smile big. 

Works great.... ! 

Be sure to follow up the contact with cheery waves as you drive by or similar things. 

My husband will periodically mow a neighbor's yard if he knows they're new or involved with something. Then he stands around with them and jabbers if they're home. 

We have some seriously nice avocado trees, so we take fresh fruit around in season. Or I'll make some christmas cookies, put em in nice tins... hand em out. We've had neighbors give or share with us their sausages from smokers, oranges and grapefruits from trees, starfruit, trash barrels, even concrete mixers! 

Our neighbors have been there for us when we've needed em... you make good neighbors by being good neighbors - that's what me Gram always said!


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

did you ever say hello?


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i always meet and greet them first day only, cioz when a new neighbor has recently shifted, he might need your help and support


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 21, 2009)

I always encourage my tenants to introduce themselves to any new tenants moving in, especially new tenants moving in above or below them.  That way, if people meet on good terms, they have a better chance of resolving issues between themselves without coming to me once the situation has boiled over.  Often, by the time someone comes to me to complain about something another tenant is doing, there has been animosity between them for some time, and they won't communicate with each other.  Starting off on a good foot helps keep the channels of communication open so that they'll at least talk to one another before they come to me to resolve the problem.

So, I'd say smile and say hello at the earliest opportunity.  I wouldn't bring food or anything until they've had a chance to unpack and have dishes and cuttlery with which to eat it, but a smile and greeting is appropriate anytime.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm with everyone else on this. First non intrusive (if there carrying boxes don't do it) chance you get do it.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 24, 2009)

I dunno.  If you haven't introduced yourself yet...

It's coming up on Haloween, and you could have some fun with this.

Maybe start doing some digging in your back yard very late at night until they start to notice, and then stop for only long enough to pitch a tent over the excavation site to prevent them from seeing what you're doing.

Yep, you could have a lot of fun with them new neighbors by Haloween.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 24, 2009)

That's awesome Nestor. You could also jump out at them from behind things. That's how I met my wife!


----------

